# How to degrease kitchen cabinets



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Cannot use the search for some reason so will just ask. What have you found that cleans gunk on kitchen cabinets? I have tried lemon oil, liquid gold, orange cleaner and now mineral spirits. Mineral spirits work but really smell bad. I think i have used Dawn and ammonia before but am nearly out of ammonia. My memory just won't click on this today, sigh.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Murphy Oil Soap


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Someone just told me about this one. Supposed to be phenomenal.

https://www.amazon.com/Goo-Gone-Kitchen-Degreaser-14/dp/B00CHNK5WG


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Honestly, I bought a house with very greasy cabinets, i ended up using non fuming oven cleaner and then scrubbing them and reapplying any finish that was removed


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I've had good luck with very hot water, Dawn, and a scotch brite pad.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I used oil soap as well. Just be warned, if you ever use it on really old furniture, it can strip the finish right off it with all the gunk.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. It has been a year since i cleaned my cabinets well so they are not really awful. I have cleaned really *awful* when doing my mom's house. I am going to try Murphy's. That is jogging a brain cell or two. I still cannot seem to remember for sure.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Lise inNI, thank you for thst link! I checked it out and at the bottom of that page was a product called Grease Relief. I have been looking for that for ages. My mother used that in the laundry. The reviews sound like it might still work. It is worth a try. There are lots of clothes here thst get relagated to barn clothes due to stains. Maybe i can stop the progression or at least slow it down! Course it would help if i would quit running to the barn in my good clothes to "just check on things"


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

tab said:


> Lise inNI, thank you for thst link! I checked it out and at the bottom of that page was a product called Grease Relief. I have been looking for that for ages. My mother used that in the laundry. The reviews sound like it might still work. It is worth a try. There are lots of clothes here thst get relagated to barn clothes due to stains. Maybe i can stop the progression or at least slow it down! Course it would help if i would quit running to the barn in my good clothes to "just check on things"



I saw that too! That stuff disappeared for a long time...glad it's back. Let us know if it works as well as our moms thought it did.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

We've used engine degreaser and it worked well. 

Also an all natural product called Simple Green.


----------



## killi (Feb 6, 2017)

I usually use baking soda and warm water. It includes mixing 3 tablespoons of baking soda with 1 cup warm water. Spread this solution over the greasy cabinet and then gently rub to remove the grease stains. After the stain has been removed you can wash the area with water.


----------

